# Which Paphs have the largest flowers (in terms of pouches)



## Falcon (May 13, 2015)

Hi guys, 

Just wondering if anyone can list some examples of Paphs with large pouches. I know some of the flowers can be huge when petals are taken into account but which ones have the largest pouches (and are relatively easy to grow/beginner hardy). It's hard to tell in some of the photos posted here as there is nothing to compare against in the photos. 

Something the size of this cyp irapeanum or larger in the paph species would be awesome to own.


----------



## valenzino (May 13, 2015)

Paph. micranthum


----------



## Silvan (May 13, 2015)

Get a Phragmipedium 
True that micranthum and it's crosses are hard to beat regarding the wider and fuller pouch..malipoense has decent size also.


----------



## eggshells (May 13, 2015)

micranthum, armeniacum, malipoense.


----------



## Drorchid (May 13, 2015)

Paph. hangianum, or any of it's hybrids..

Robert


----------



## Drorchid (May 13, 2015)

And of course complex, aka Bulldog Paph's have pretty large pouches and flowers as well!

Robert


----------



## tnyr5 (May 13, 2015)

Does it have to be a species? I'd suggest Norito Hasegawa & Fanaticum.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 14, 2015)

Proportion wise, it is definitely micranthum.
Good sized malipoense flower also has very large pouch.
Certain armeniacum the ones that never leave Taiwan probably has comparable sized pouch I would think.


----------



## Falcon (May 15, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies! I can source some of these so it's time to invest :-D


----------



## Silvan (May 15, 2015)

Since you're in Canada, you can check out Forestview gardens website : http://www.fvgardens.com

You should add to your collection a Paph. Liberty Taiwan (micranthum x hangianum) and Wossner China Moon (armeniacum x hangianum). Those two should do the trick to satisfy your urge for big pouches slippers. 

And eventually, get a Phragmipedium Suzanne Decker! Huge pink pouch.


----------

